# »UpRise« sucht für HC - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



## ex4mo (5. Mai 2014)

Heyho Buffies,
 
UpRise - Raiding with purpose rekrutiert erneut für WoW Legion.
 
*Ein klares Ziel vor den Augen: Den Heroischen Content in WoW Legion zu bewältigen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.*
* *
*Keine unrealistischen Ziele, keine zu hohen Erwartungen, kein Hardtrying. UpRise sucht zuverlässige Spielerinnen und Spieler für den jeweiligen HC-Raidcontent. Entspannte und zielgerichtete Atmosphäre und Community.*
 
Raiding with purpose &#8211; ein klares Ziel vor Augen, erzielt mit einer Gemeinschaft!
 
Wir sind keine Progressgilde, wollen aber dennoch an zwei Raidtagen (Montag, Mittwoch) das maximal Erreichbare schaffen. Wir haben dabei nicht das Ziel Firstkills oder Bestzeiten aufzustellen. 
 
Wir wollen gemeinsam vorwärts kommen, gemeinsam Erfolge feiern. *»UpRise«* ist nicht nur irgendein Projekt, irgendeine Gilde &#8211; nein, wir wollen eine Gemeinschaft werden die es auch verdient so genannt zu werden! 
 
Uns geht es vorrangig darum den Content gildenintern zu clearen, inklusive dem neuen Mythic &#8211; Modus.
 
*Was suchen wir?*
 
Wir suchen nach Spielerinnen und Spielern, die Wert auf ein freundliches und gepflegtes Miteinander legen. Ihr solltet natürlich Ahnung von eurer Rasse, Klasse und Kampfrolle, sowie mindestens ein geistig gereiftes Alter von 18+ mitbringen. 
 
Erfahrung im vergangenen Raidcontent sind gern gesehen, aber kein Muss.
 
*Was wir von euch erwarten:*
 

```
- Sozialkompetenz &#8211; das einfügen in eine Gemeinschaft. Dazu gehört auch ein »Hallo« und ein »Tschüss« im Gildenchat oder im TS
- Spielverständnis &#8211; Wir erwarten keine Meister, denn die sind bekanntlich noch nie vom Himmel gefallen. Doch ihr solltet wissen was ihr wann zu tun oder zu lassen habt mit eurer jeweiligen Rasse, Klasse und Kampfrolle
- Raidfähigkeit &#8211; Dazu gehört neben gepflegtem Gear auch eine passende PC &#8211; Hardware. Ihr nutzt niemandem im Raid, wenn ihr andauernd nur Standbilder oder Lags habt
- Wir haben keinen Progressdruck, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass wir »Rumgegimpe« toll finden. Das xte Mal ICC solo kann auch warten bis ihr raidfähig ausgerüstet seid
- Kritikfähigkeit &#8211; Jeder kann lernen und sollte dies auch wollen
- Kommunikation &#8211; Headset und TS³ setzen wir voraus
- Aktivität auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten (Wichtig!)
```
 
*Was bieten wir?*
 

```
- Freundliche und gepflegte Atmosphäre
- Teamspeak 3
- Raidstammgruppe mit Ziel Heroisch (!) wichtig: Dies entspricht auch EUREN Ansprüchen an EUCH selbst! Wer mehr oder weniger will, ist hier nicht aufgehoben.
- Lockeres Raidklima
- Eine kompetente Raidleitung mit Erfahrung seit Classic (ehemals Progress mit 6 Raidtagen)
- Hilfestellung &#8211; egal ob bei Quests, Twinks oder eurem Main. Talentwahl unklar? Gearoptimierung? Rotationsschwierigkeiten? Dank kompetenter Theorycrafter wird euch immer geholfen!
- Aktivität auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten
- Gildenhomepage mit eigenem Forum (Wartungsarbeiten)
- Lootverteilung nach Lootcouncil und Raiddienlichkeit
```
 
So schließen wir nun dieses Gesuch und hoffen auf rege Anfragen. Im Anschluss findet ihr nochmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Raidzeiten, sämtliche Kontaktdaten und eine Übersicht (ständig aktualisiert) über noch fehlende Klassen. 
 
Wir weisen jedoch darauf hin, dass sich jeder gerne bewerben darf, ganz unabhängig von den gesuchten Klassen. Mythic ist 20-Mann &#8211; darf nicht vergessen werden. Und Reallife geht immer vor 
 
*Was wird gesucht?*

```
Spieler, keine Klassen
```
 
Gegrüßt,
 
»UpRise &#8211; raiding with purpose«
 
*Raidtage*: Montag, Mittwoch - Jeweils 19:30 - 22:30


----------



## ex4mo (9. Juli 2014)

Beitrag aktualisiert.


----------



## ex4mo (18. Juli 2014)

Beitrag aktualisiert.


----------



## ex4mo (18. Februar 2015)

Wir leben noch


----------

